
Mind-Bending Study Suggests Time Did Actually Exist Before the Big Bang - evo_9
https://www.sciencealert.com/mind-bending-study-suggests-time-did-actually-exist-before-the-big-bang
======
gus_massa
Note that this is not an experimental study, it's just a new theory that is
competing against all the theories that try to explain what happened at the
very begin of the big bang. Until there is some experimental evidence (or an
overwhelming theoretical evidence) this is not confirmed.

